
Ask HN: Is storing my stem cells worth it? - arikr
Saw that YC launch. Intriguing particularly because if I don&#x27;t store them, it seems like I might regret it.<p>What do you think?
======
PaulHoule
That's what they want you to think.

Some people want you to think you already missed the boat:

[https://alphacord.com/](https://alphacord.com/)

